# DXO has launched Nik Collection 5, the hugely popular plugins for Photoshop and Lightroom



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 16, 2022)

> I have always loved the Nik Collection, from it’s early days, through the dark Google years and now under the umbrella of DXO. Nik Collection 5 is really a big step forward for the suite and it’s available now.
> If you don’t believe us, Nik Collection 5 is available to try out for 30 days.
> *Press Release*
> The latest version of the renowned suite of eight plug-ins for Adobe Photoshop® and Lightroom Classic® also features a brand new tool to reduce haze and 29 faithfully reproduced color film grains.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> ...features a brand new tool to reduce haze...


I wonder if this is DxO PhotoLab's ClearView Plus algorithm ported to Nik?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 16, 2022)

SwissFrank said:


> wow seems lame


They aren't for everyone, but Silver EFX is worth the price of admission for folks like me. I like to be able to press a button and get 90% there. I have found that Lightroom and Photoshop have become so bloated with their available tools, and while I like PhotoLAB and Capture One, they also suffer from the same thing. Nik Collection has always been a massive time saver for people that really don't enjoy the editing process.


----------



## speg (Jun 16, 2022)

Intrigued by the standalone version. Could I use this as an _alternative _to LR?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 16, 2022)

speg said:


> Intrigued by the standalone version. Could I use this as an _alternative _to LR?



You could processing wise, but definitely not cataloging wise.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 16, 2022)

I've been using these from the start. I think the original is still available for free.
It really hasn't improved since - the original was ahead of its time.
I supported version 2/3 to keep the software alive.
Version 4 I also upgraded to but it really irritated me.
It was not worth it at all. They only upgraded two of the applications. I didn't even find those changes much of a benefit.
Version 5 now seems to be doing the same update to the remaining applications. 
I'm out I'm getting tired of these purchased applications with the yearly new versions that are not really improving the product.
It ends up being as expensive as photoshop.
Luminar and Topaz spring to mind here.
I do recommend Nik - just wish they would actually improve it or bring out something that's actually new.


----------



## neurorx (Jun 16, 2022)

Am I understanding this correctly as the new version of Nik has PhotoLab? I have PL5 that I use as a plug in as I like the PURERAW application for noise reduction.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2022)

neurorx said:


> Am I understanding this correctly as the new version of Nik has PhotoLab?


Sorry, no. Actually, yes! But unfortunately, the Essential version that comes with Nik lacks the advanced noise reduction. For me, that’s one of the main reasons I use DxO.


----------



## HMC11 (Jun 17, 2022)

neurorx said:


> Am I understanding this correctly as the new version of Nik has PhotoLab? I have PL5 that I use as a plug in as I like the PURERAW application for noise reduction.


I think it does come with PhotoLab 5 Essential (https://www.shutterbug.com/content/...dles-dxo-photolab-5-essential-edition-all-149), but not the Elite version.


----------



## HMC11 (Jun 17, 2022)

I have got Nik version 3 but did not upgrade to 4 last year as the changes to allow chroma & Luminance adjustment in the U-point tech, while good, was incomplete. Now that they have added the earlier changes to the rest of key plug-ins, I might be tempted to go for version 5. PhotoLab 5 has also incorporated the same tech and it has been much better than the previous versions for my use case, so I was, and still am, pretty happy with it. By upgrading Nik to 5, the two can work more comparably together. WIll probably wait for a sale first though as I too get annoyed with incremental changes posing as upgrades. However, the U-point tech in this case, which offers a much more refined control, is just about worth the 'upgrade' (especially when the software is on the Black Friday sale).


----------



## Jethro (Jun 17, 2022)

I got the Nik Version 3 (after having the original version for many years), and was underwhelmed to say the least. I've used Silver EFX for a long time, and still think it's good, but I'd have to beconvinced to make a paid upgrade.


----------



## neurorx (Jun 17, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry, no. Actually, yes! But unfortunately, the Essential version that comes with Nik lacks the advanced noise reduction. For me, that’s one of the main reasons I use DxO.


Me too.


----------



## neurorx (Jun 17, 2022)

HMC11 said:


> I think it does come with PhotoLab 5 Essential (https://www.shutterbug.com/content/...dles-dxo-photolab-5-essential-edition-all-149), but not the Elite version.


Thank you. I got the elite version for the noise reduction capabilities.


----------

